# Best dual dash cam?



## Vampoza6192 (Dec 4, 2016)

need to get a dual dash cam 
Preferably one with a memory card that will last a long time


----------



## David.Davidson (Mar 15, 2015)

this IMO
http://a.co/j5SKJDZ


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I like my Falcon Zero F360 HD Duel Dash Camera, I've had it for a year and a half now and it's a "set it and forget it" camera. Automatically starts when you start the car, auto-shut off, records automatically, shock detection (will auto save footage before and after an impact is detected).

http://amzn.to/2hdlGWk

*From their Amazon page:*


3.5-inch LCD screen allows a preview of what is being recorded unlike other DVRs 

Night vision for interior clips and shots; Built-in microphone / speaker function

180-degree rotating 120-degree viewing angle high-resolution wide-angle lens

Supports up to 32GB high-capacity SD cards; TV and HDMI HD output. Loop recording allows old file to be replaced automatically with new files 

1 Year Manufacturer warranty included ~ 32GB SD CARD INCLUDED

*What's in the Box?*

Falcon Zero F360HD Mirror DVR, Power Cord (10 feet), USB Cord, Dual USB Car Charger, 32GB Class 10 SD card, Cord Management Clips, Instruction Manual, Retail Box.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

This has pretty much been covered here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/if-y...-the-black-vue-blackvue-dr650s-2ch-ir.125417/

If you're wanting the best that's out there right now, get the BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR. It supports cards up to 128GB and the picture quality blows everything else away.
http://amzn.to/2odmKBq


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Maybe you can have a look this Youtube channel from carcameracenter,it is always a good source for dashcam!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I like multiple independent cameras. The dual cams seem to make some compromises and are more expensive.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I like multiple independent cameras. The dual cams seem to make some compromises and are more expensive.


You can try this kit,A119 ($85) for front view camera,and one B1W ($50) for rear view camera;


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

estore009 said:


> You can try this kit,A119 ($85) for front view camera,and one B1W ($50) for rear view camera;


I use an a119 with gps for front $86, and a beknik (?) for the rear, $35

I need to add side cameras.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I use an a119 with gps for front $86, and a beknik (?) for the rear, $35
> 
> I need to add side cameras.


A simple tube camera like the B1W could work well attached to the top of the window, also a good idea to apply it as a side camera.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

estore009 said:


> A simple tube camera like the B1W could work well attached to the top of the window, also a good idea to apply it as a side camera.


Footprint is too big. The cobra 820 was ideal size-wise, but mine were unreliable and really not a wide enough lens.

I'm thinking cobra 835 might work. The side views are to sit in the upper left and right corners of the windshield


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

B1W size still too big for side facing camera,its size to be 34" only.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20

Venture N2 Pro Dual Cam


----------

